# Cpc-a



## lazcuna@yahoo.com (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,My name is Lito J. Azcuna.I'm a certified professional coder apprentice.I'm looking for a job.Willing to relocate in tri state area.  


LITO J. AZCUNA-CPC-A
820 Communipaw Ave. Jersey City,NJ 07304
201-680-1288
lazcuna@yahoo.com


Profile:                   Graduated in Out Patient/Ambulatory Surgery with Certificate for accurate coding of outpatient services in        
                              Hospital setting with UBO4 famliarization.
                              ICD-9,CPT Coding and Medical Terminology background.
                              Maintain and ensure HIPAA compliance.
                              Graduated in Physician's Billing with Certificate for appropriate reimbursement of Medicare and 3rd party
                              payment.

Experience:             Internship, Biller and Coder
                              May 2011 Office of Oscar Pizzaro, M.D, Jersey city,NJ
                              Provide billing services so that the health provider gets paid for the medical services rendered. Assinged a
                              numeric code to defined diagnostic treatment and procedure.To enter this information into a data base 
                              using this set medical protocol to procedure a statement or claim.

                              Utility Porter 
                              December 2010 Hoboken University Medical Center,Hoboken, NJ.
                              Performed defined works, routines using various dietary utensils,supplies and equipment by the dietary 
                              manager.   
                              Provide assistance to the cook in the preparation and service meals. 
                              Meet scheduled meals and snacks times.
                              Setting up the dining room and serving residents.Follow established reporting procedure  the following,
                              supplies and equipment.Assist in receiving and storing food and supplies.

                              Food Server
                              May 2008 - October 2010 Brownstone Diner, Jersey City, NJ
                              Maintain cleanliness and organization of restaurant and lounge area.
                              Greet and seat guest.
                              Attend to guest during their entire dining experience. Promptly deliver guest food and beverage order and
                              ensuring quality and accuracy.
                              Complete all reguired side duties.


                              Front Desk Clerk
                              April 1998 - December 2001 Moon Plaza Hotel, Manama Bahrain
                              Make and confirm reservation via in person and phone.Answers various questions or inguiries from the guest.
                              Responsible for checking guest in and out of the hotel and insuring proper transportation.
                              Works with the bell staff in assisting guest to their room. Operate cash drawer checks and card payment.


Skills:                      MS word, Excel, Power Point, Familiar with Intergreat PM W SID.MED 3000


Education:               Roxbury Institute for Medical Management, Jamaica, NJ
                              January 2010 - October 2010
                              Certified Medical Billing and Coding Ambulatory
                              Certified Professional Coder - Apprentice 

                              University of San Jose Recoletos, Cebu City, Philippines efere
                              BSEE - Bachelor of Science in Electrical Engineering, March 1992

                              References are available on request.


----------



## twizzle (Jul 29, 2011)

*Looking for a job*

So are a lot of other coders. Any particular geographical location, any particular specialty? Do you have any experience? Do you have a resume, are you prepared to relocate?
I think you need to be a bit more specific in your requirements rather than saying you want a job.


----------



## lazcuna@yahoo.com (Aug 28, 2011)

*Thank you for comment*



wassock said:


> So are a lot of other coders. Any particular geographical location, any particular specialty? Do you have any experience? Do you have a resume, are you prepared to relocate?
> I think you need to be a bit more specific in your requirements rather than saying you want a job.



Thank you, I posted already my resume. I hope this will clarify some of your questions.


----------

